

Apple is Wall Street's #1 Growth Stock - capkutay
http://money.msn.com/business-news/article.aspx?feed=IVPL&Date=20120124&ID=14722856

======
baremetal
Anytime i hear things like this, i back out of any long positions i have in
it. When people at cocktail parties tell you buy company X, its a bad sign
(overcrowded trade).

